# Fix the "sound glitch"...



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I've had this issue for a lONG time, and just recently discovered the problem.

Whem streaming MP3s through the Tivo, there is a VERY loud "static squeal" at the start of each song.

It seems that this is associated with EMBEDDED album art.

This should be an easy fix for Tivo.


----------



## stylr (Feb 22, 2007)

I tried adding songs or silence with no embedded artwork and the results are all over the place. What I have found however, are that older playlists seem to be glitchier than newly made ones. Almost every test playlist I made was much less glitchy than older ones. No idea why this is but an interesting note for troubleshooting.


----------

